# All'ufficio postale o in ufficio postale



## carovecchimangacalan

Perche' dire vado in biblioteca e' corretto, e dire vado in ufficio postale, no e'?


Carovecchimangacalan


----------



## claudiae1

Ciao!
Ti potrei dire che 'in' si usa per esprimere il moto verso un luogo generico o comunque non specificato, in questo caso una biblioteca qualsiasi.
Viceversa nel caso dell'ufficio postale, il parlante sottintende che si sta per recare in un ufficio postale preciso perciò dice all'ufficio postale.
Spero di esserti d'aiuto.


----------



## fabiog_1981

claudiae1 said:


> Ciao!
> Ti potrei dire che 'in' si usa per esprimere il moto verso un luogo generico o comunque non specificato, in questo caso una biblioteca qualsiasi.
> Viceversa nel caso dell'ufficio postale, il parlante sottintende che si sta per recare in un ufficio postale preciso perciò dice all'ufficio postale.
> Spero di esserti d'aiuto.



Secondo me non è così. E' così perché è così e basta. Forse c'è una spiegazione ma è davvero difficile trovarla.
Allora perché si dice:
- vado *in* banca (quale banca? non si sa)
- vado *al* cinema (quale cinema? non si sa)
- vado *a* teatro (quale teatro? non si sa)
- vado *all'*ufficio postale o vado *in* posta
Costruzioni diverse per dire la stessa cosa. Bisogna solo impararle a memoria, noi non ci facciamo nemmeno caso.


----------



## federicoft

Sono d'accordo con fabiog.
Sono convenzioni determinate dall'uso. Vanno prese così come sono.



fabiog_1981 said:


> vado *in* posta



Questa non la ho mai sentita. Credo sia un regionalismo.

_Vado alle poste_ mi suona più familiare.


----------



## Colei che...

"Vado in posta" l'ho sentito a Milano.

Dalle mie parti si dice "vado alla posta", ma forse anche questo è un regionalismo, mentre "vado all'ufficio postale" dovrebbe essere il modo più corretto per esprimere la cosa.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

federicoft said:


> Questa non la ho mai sentita. Credo sia un regionalismo.
> 
> _Vado alle poste_ mi suona più familiare.



A Brescia e a Bergamo si va* in* posta.


----------



## la italianilla

Buongiorno a tutti!
Carovecchimangacalan, puoi dare un'occhiata a questa discussione, in particolar modo leggi gli ultimi tre messaggi (ottima, secondo me, la spiegazione dell'ultimo intervento di housecameron).
Ciao!


----------



## claudiae1

Prima di rispondere ho consultato la grammatica italiana e le preposizioni per il moto a luogo presuppongono la specifica che ho detto. Poi com'è molto frequente nella lingua italiana le deroghe sono più numerose delle regole...
Saluti a tutti.


----------



## nosebleed

In Veneto si va *in *posta.


----------



## carovecchimangacalan

Grazie!!!


----------



## Salegrosso

In molti molti casi *in/nel* si usa in Nord Italia, *a/al* al Sud.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Salegrosso said:


> In molti molti casi *in/nel* si usa in Nord Italia, *a/al* al Sud.


Per esempio?


----------



## Salegrosso

Per esempio, 



Salegrosso said:


> Nel Nord Italia si usa la preposizione _in_ in parecchi casi in cui nel Sud Italia si usa _a,_ per esprimere tempo e moto a luogo.
> 
> Parlo in particolare di Verona e Napoli; per il Centro Italia non ho la stessa conoscenza diretta.
> 
> Esempi:
> Se comincio adesso, forse finisco in ottobre. (Nord)
> Se comincio adesso, forse finisco ad ottobre. (Sud)
> 
> Ti accompagno in aeroporto. (Nord)
> Ti accompagno all'aeroporto. (Sud)
> 
> Questa mattina devo andare in universita'. (Nord)
> Questa mattina devo andare all'universita'. (Sud)
> 
> 
> Un altro esempio di preposizioni diverse, _in/con_ per il mezzo.
> 
> Oggi vado a scuola in autobus. (Nord)
> Oggi vado a scuola con l'autobus. (Sud)


 
e, a parte questo mio post, 
in quel thread
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=273332&highlight=in+a+Italia&page=3
si nota che chi e' del Nord dice che _in_ va benissimo, 
mentre suona male a chi e' del Sud, 
eccetera.

Non e' l'unico post sull'argomento, 
ma intanto ho ritrovato questo.

Ciao


----------



## mickeybrz

fabiog_1981 said:


> Secondo me non è così. E' così perché è così e basta. Forse c'è una spiegazione ma è davvero difficile trovarla.
> Allora perché si dice:
> - vado *in* banca (quale banca? non si sa)
> - vado *al* cinema (quale cinema? non si sa)
> - vado *a* teatro (quale teatro? non si sa)
> - vado *all'*ufficio postale o vado *in* posta
> Costruzioni diverse per dire la stessa cosa. Bisogna solo impararle a memoria, noi non ci facciamo nemmeno caso.


 
Secondo me gioca anche un ruolo la fonetica. In banca (in-ba) suona bene come "alla banca" (che infatti si usa anche) e quindi è usato. In cinema (in-ci) no e quindi "al" con la "l" che sposa foneticamente bene la "c" dolce successiva, sì. Poi ci sono convenzioni che in effetti, non avendo una ragione ma sono così e basta, rendono dannatamente difficile per uno straniero un uso che non suoni "anomalo". In effetti uno che dica "stasera non so se vado A cinema" suona strano.
(ricordo che anche "vado al teatro", sottolineando "ad uno spettacolo diverso dal cinema etc." suona bene). Saluti.


----------



## Coccibella

La mia professoressa di linguistica sosteneva che entrambe le forme sono accettabili: "vado alla posta", "vado in posta" così come "abito a via Roma", "abito in via Roma"... sinceramente a me, che sono di Roma, suona molto strana la frase  "vado in posta"...


----------



## Piperita Patty.

mickeybrz said:


> In effetti uno che dica "stasera non so se* vado A cinema*" suona strano*.*
> (ricordo che anche "vado al teatro", sottolineando "ad uno spettacolo diverso dal cinema etc." suona bene). Saluti.


Grazie che suona strano, si dice *Al *e non* A.* Poi se a te in questo caso suona strano anche *Al* ho una brutta notizia per te, il dialetto del posto in cui vivi ha influenzato troppo il tuo italiano. Saluti

P.s. "Vado  in posta" suona malissimo anche a me, mentre potrei accettare "vado in banca", perfino di più rispetto a "vado alla banca". Ma la cosa più orribile rimane sempre "vado in università"


----------



## Vero0212

fabiog_1981 said:


> Secondo me non è così. E' così perché è così e basta. Forse c'è una spiegazione ma è davvero difficile trovarla.
> Allora perché si dice:
> - vado *in* banca (quale banca? non si sa)
> - vado *al* cinema (quale cinema? non si sa)
> - vado *a* teatro (quale teatro? non si sa)
> - vado *all'*ufficio postale o vado *in* posta
> Costruzioni diverse per dire la stessa cosa. Bisogna solo impararle a memoria, noi non ci facciamo nemmeno caso.



Ho una domanda, diresti che anche "vado all'ufficio" (senza "postal") sarebbe coretto, se è un luogo specifico?


----------



## Starless74

Vero0212 said:


> se è un luogo specifico


Se per "luogo specifico" intendi che dal contesto si sa già di quale ufficio si parla, allora può capitare di sentirlo dire;
altrimenti, "vado *in* ufficio" è lo standard (non parlerei di "correttezza" perché dal punto di vista grammaticale entrambe le frasi sono corrette).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dalle mie parti usa "in ufficio" solo chi in quell'ufficio ci lavora.


----------



## Vero0212

Pietruzzo said:


> Dalle mie parti usa "in ufficio" solo chi in quell'ufficio ci lavora.


Davvero, allora per te "vado all'ufficio" è quello più normale?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ricordo a tutti questa discussione

a vs. in (un dato luogo) 

Cerchiamo di non ripetere le stesse cose ogni volta


----------

